# Metamora Oh Report



## UncleRemus (Aug 11, 2018)

Great Day for a First Time Meet . Metamora Ohio could easily be the New Venue to fill in the Memory Lane Gaps .  Closer to Ann Arbor too !  Beautiful Area and Plenty of Room with a Community that welcomes with open arms . Floyd ( pictured in red ) put all the funds up himself and there were no Vendor fee's but lots of appreciative donations . There was plenty of Chicken to be had on the Grills too ! Hard to believe but there was a Beer Tent as well . If you missed this little sleeper , lets hope Floyd can do it again in the Fall .


----------



## UncleRemus (Aug 11, 2018)

More of Metamora Ohio 8/11/18


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for the pics Duke! He'll I woulda went if I knew there was Beer & Chicken!!


----------



## UncleRemus (Aug 11, 2018)

Dang Don , I'd have told you if I'd known about the Chicken and Beer . I could hardly drive home , LOL !   This is one beautiful Venue . Jerry (ML) was there and like me , he thinks this is an awesome location to replace ML . I'm thinking this could be the Fall Swap Meet Location this year .  Duke


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 11, 2018)

that sounds good to me looks like a nice place . I am all for it !!!! thanks for the pictures Uncle Remus they are great !!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 11, 2018)

THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## Barto (Aug 11, 2018)

Wow  sounds great...the best of all my fav worlds...bikes,  beer and food


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you for coming out and posting those pics im glad you liked it [emoji106] 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 12, 2018)

It was a great swap! The park was perfect for a swap, had some trees for cover plenty of room to spread out. Sold a few things and bought some stuff too. Thanks for planning it Floyd!


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks go out to Floyd for putting this swap meet! It's a great place for a swap meet! I to sold a bike plus some parts. 
Links and Kinks in Fairborn Ohio has swap meets the last Saturday of the month's through October. 10 minutes from Dayton Ohio. See flyer attached. 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

